# Airport Express and Speakers



## garlicscapes (Mar 2, 2007)

I use Airport Express with itunes.

Is there any way to remotely use my speakers for all of my speaker needs - watching DVD's, Internet sites etc.?

Thank you!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'd like to know the definite answer to this question as well, since as of right now, I'm pretty sure the answer is no, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a definite no. 

The lag is too great to sync up movies. This could be re-written in the software, but I don't think that's going to happen with the release of Apple TV (which does this.) It's also not working as hard..as it's transferring both, and not just the audio like the express does. The video is direct, while the audio would be streamed.. practically impossible to sync.

There is a program from Rogue Amoeba which does in fact stream to the airport express from any application.. so, it would solve some of your applications... but, for video.. it's a definite no.

The Rogue Amoeba software is called Airfoil


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

There is a way to do it for movies, by using Airfoil and VLC. You set an video delay of a few seconds, though it's hard to get it just right.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I've been thinking of this, too. Unfortunate to see that it's not possible (er, yet... ). I'm wondering if the lag will be such an issue with Wireless N, when/if the new Express supports it, though.


----------



## garlicscapes (Mar 2, 2007)

*Airfoil*

Vexel:

Thanks for the link to Airfoil! If nothing else, it is a pleasure to be able to control the volume on the remote speakers from my PowerBook keyboard.

I tried it with youtube and there is a lag. 

Does anyone else use it with youtube? Is there a solution?

Thank you!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

garlicscapes said:


> Vexel:
> 
> Thanks for the link to Airfoil! If nothing else, it is a pleasure to be able to control the volume on the remote speakers from my PowerBook keyboard.
> 
> ...


The only solution for video is to have the video a few seconds behind the audio. This is not possible with YouTube.


----------

